# Ameriquip towable, simple but good!!



## lxt

Here are some old pic`s a homeowner took back in 05, hot miserable day I wont forget!! this is with my old ameriquip unit, thought some might like to see the old simple machine in action!!!

LXT.........


----------



## lxt

The spruce tree was about 5 ft from the house & very close to powerlines, as you can see the lift wasnt tall enough!! I was gonna climb but thought Id cradle the top over the house, yeah I know gutsy or stupid!! it worked & I have done this many times so I was pretty sure about it!!!! thank God!

The spruce grew in font of the garage right between the doors, why the home owner let it get so big before removal is beyond me!!


The other pic`s are of an elm tree that had a very bad lean over the house, not to mention the base was bad, the last pic is me taking a break before the spar drop, & yes I wear a hard hat which on some occasions I just took off the sweat bands were so soaked(all of em) to the point of burning my eyes!!

This old lift did alot of work, was my first towable & cost $8100.00, I was the first & only one in the area to have something like this including rental agencies, wasnt long before they got em though!!


LXT...........


----------



## sharkfin12us

lxt said:


> The spruce tree was about 5 ft from the house & very close to powerlines, as you can see the lift wasnt tall enough!! I was gonna climb but thought Id cradle the top over the house, yeah I know gutsy or stupid!! it worked & I have done this many times so I was pretty sure about it!!!! thank God!
> 
> The spruce grew in font of the garage right between the doors, why the home owner let it get so big before removal is beyond me!!
> 
> 
> The other pic`s are of an elm tree that had a very bad lean over the house, not to mention the base was bad, the last pic is me taking a break before the spar drop, & yes I wear a hard hat which on some occasions I just took off the sweat bands were so soaked(all of em) to the point of burning my eyes!!
> 
> This old lift did alot of work, was my first towable & cost $8100.00, I was the first & only one in the area to have something like this including rental agencies, wasnt long before they got em though!!
> 
> 
> LXT...........



Cool you got your self equipment to make your life a little easier


----------



## jsk

*ameriquip*

That looks lke a nice tuff lift. To be honest the older manual stuff is usually the most reliable stuff. What was the working height of that unit. Are they still being made?


----------



## lxt

jsk said:


> That looks lke a nice tuff lift. To be honest the older manual stuff is usually the most reliable stuff. What was the working height of that unit. Are they still being made?




It was only a 45ft unit, nice solid lift!! narrow too the only PITA was the crank down riggers, that unit I delivered to South Carolina Dataw Island country club......they`re still using it today & with no problems.

they do still make em, but the height hasnt increased, the cost has!! which I think will do them bad, ameriquip needs to build a 55ft unit & keep cost at about $26,000 to be competetive otherwise their units will go nowhere!

the nice thing about this lift was proportional hydraulics, continuous rotation & you could set the basket on the ground with the bottom boom in the air, operated more like a bucket truck unit than any other lift Ive used!!

LXT..........


----------



## jsk

*ameriquip*

what is porpotional hydrolics?


----------



## lxt

Proportional hydraulics are what they use on buckettrucks, no electric solenoid to fire a charge for opening or closing the hydraulic circuit.

this machine was set up like an asplundh bucket 3 lever system no hyd. tool circuit.

most of the new machines are electric over hydraulic, which is a more complex system but gives a lighter weight due to less hydraulic hoses, the electrical system is ok but doesnt feather like proportional & usually the electric contacts need cleaned along with serviced more often!


LXT..........


----------



## jsk

I wish that they made a taller machine, I like the design and look simple and effective. I just got a price of a local tmz50/30 for 20,000 with the self propelled option. I think that it is a 02 or 03.
jason


----------



## lxt

jsk said:


> I wish that they made a taller machine, I like the design and look simple and effective. I just got a price of a local tmz50/30 for 20,000 with the self propelled option. I think that it is a 02 or 03.
> jason




Id stay away from the drive & set option, Fireman had one & his machine was nothing but problems, I have heard some other stories about problems but all these units had the Drive & Set option, I think this option has alot to do with all the problems!!! I think this strains the elec/hydraulic function & causes pre-mature failure with the solenoids(used to open/close hyd. circuits).

their 4x4 drivable lifts dont have this problem, if you notice most of the self propelled units have a seperate engine/hydraulic circuit for movement of the machine. Genie on these models doesnt have that, dont know why?

they have the hyd. circuit but its part of the main manifold & runs off the same pump, etc.... perhaps its more of an electrical overload on the solenoids? 

Personally I think Genie should should have a engine powered self propelled unit & should provide a slip on track to go over the knurled roller & tire for each side, this would better their design & lessen any slipping in wet/damp conditions. JMO

LXT..............


----------



## randyg

*Saturated sweat bands*

LXT you mentioned hardhat was off perhaps due to sweat burning eyes? I assume you have the terry cloth snap on over the plastic headband thingys? To have a fresh dry one or two is handy so just replace before it gets too bad. HOWEVER, if you unsnap the soaked one and rinse it well with water two or three times, ring it out and put it back. Feels cool for a short, and works really well. Try it, you'll like it.


----------



## jsk

*ameeriquip*

Thanks for letting me know lxt. I was really serioud about the machine, but honestly if I spend that much I wont be having money sitting to fix to much. Thats where real world experience and advice from guys like yourself are priceless. 

It sounds like a nice option in theory but it also makes a lot of sense that it puts more strain on other things without a seperated motor. thanks for the heads up.
jason


----------



## John464

LXT,

You definitely have more years on aerial lifts(non bucket trucks) than most of on here. Looks like you know what you are doing even when the lift is too short! 

I like that top being walked. Was it loo long to swing it with the one line you have set towards the top end and then use the but line as a tag line to pull it away from the house?


----------



## lxt

Thanks John!!! I wish I had a pic from the front, but the homeowner was staying out of harms way & he supplied the pic`s for me!! very rare.

In regards to the spruce, I really couldnt butt hang the top, powerlines oneside, garage the other & then me on one side. My goal was to make the top horizontal, a regular butt hitch may of with rope stretch hit something.

this worked nice due to there being an elm tree to rig the top too, was crotched pretty much straight across used a 1/2 there & butt hang with a thimble using a 5/8, worked pretty well!! I kinda wish he would of got more shots of me doing the chinese elm, in the last Pic you can see the spar, that thing hung over the middle of his house, there was some fun ropin there. 

this guy was a great person to work for, real calm, stayed back far enough to see what was going on without getting in the way! Nice guy!!

LXT.........


----------



## John464

Gotcha. Good job man


----------



## dtw902

lxt said:


> Here are some old pic`s a homeowner took back in 05, hot miserable day I wont forget!! this is with my old ameriquip unit, thought some might like to see the old simple machine in action!!!
> 
> LXT.........



Nice pictures Doug.


----------



## lxt

Thanks Dave!! But the credit to the home owner & my Little girl(19) for posting em!! 


LXT......


----------



## Ameriquip

*New Ameriquip and Factory Rebuilds*

We are manufacturing new Ameriquips with hydraulic outriggers, also we are refurbing our own and customers machines. Check out our site at http://www.AmeriquipEagle.com Simply the toughest towable manlift on the market bar none.


----------



## deevo

Ameriquip said:


> We are manufacturing new Ameriquips with hydraulic outriggers, also we are refurbing our own and customers machines. Check out our site at http://www.AmeriquipEagle.com Simply the toughest towable manlift on the market bar none.



Do you have any in action in Canada? specifically in Ontario?
Thanks, Devon


----------



## Ameriquip

*Ontario*

We are actually talking to a few people that would like to be dealers in different parts of Canada.


----------



## Ameriquip

*Refurbished Ameriquip*

If you would like to see some of the refurbs there are some pictures on ebay we are selling factory direct.


----------



## deevo

Ameriquip said:


> If you would like to see some of the refurbs there are some pictures on ebay we are selling factory direct.



Sure do you have any links for ebay, yeah I'm lazy tonight, but will do a search!


----------



## SLlandscape

*portable lift*

A local rental yard has a towable lift similar to the americorp's. I've used theirs several times for trimming and the occasional take down. The one I rent goes up to 43' and has hydraulic out riggers. The only bad thing though (this has not happened to me... yet) is that if the lift leans to one side to much from weight shifting or settling in soft soil the unit shuts off keeping you from moving the boom or basket. Someone on the ground opens a pressure release valve that lowers the boom slowly back to the ground. you still can't flip over while lowering the boom, but it shuts off the controls in the basket to keep you from leaning any further since you may or may not know which direction you are leaning in. It's a good machine none the less.


:spam: nasty no matter how you serve it.


----------



## lxt

In reply about the outrigger sensors on the ameriquip units.....yeah they do suck! on the lift I have pictured here I disconnected the manual outrigger sensors.

why?...nothing like hanging over someones house holding onto a limb that just put the sensor into tilt mode....scary!! yelling at groundies to crank to level the machine.....like im a captain on a pirate ship!

to compensate for this I put 2 levels on the machine to show if I was level or not, actually a gentleman at a crane repair shop did this for me.... the tolerances he set my ameriquip up for was better than factory!

Amerquip.... the only advice I have for you guys is become more competitive on price and at least make a 56ft work height unit, failure to do this will have you back in the financial blunder you were in years ago! I love the ameriquip machines....they`re awesome!

But...... at 45ft being your tallest lift & the $$$ way more than the competition....you`re not gonna sell too many!!


LXT........


----------



## Ameriquip

*safety and older units*

we no longer make a manual outrigger machine. we can help you with many upgrades for the older machines and yes we have a 56 foot towable in production.Ameriquip was and is the best machine built in the timeframe. please don't compare a ten to fifteen year old machine to what we currently manufacture, but realize the ones you are talking about are still in use and you won't find that longevity with any other manufacturer. Ameriquips are built with pride in the usa , not europe like many of the others.


----------



## squad143

Any Canadian (Toronto) dealers/renters yet?


----------



## lxt

Id like to see a picture of the 56ft unit, Ameriquip, I realize you cant compare yesterday to today, but with the machine pictured on this thread....the only reason I sold it was due to height & manual outriggers.

I would absolutely go back to an ameriquip with the height you speak of and hydraulic riggers...absolutely!! BUT... if its gonna cost over $40,000 you`re wasting production & time!

Most of the competition, biljax, genie, nifty, jlg, Dinolift, tuepen, etc... have lifts with all the candy you are putting into the new lift....some are even self propelled...average new price for any towbehind with these features $32-$38,000 & thats with all the candy!!

Im interested, Ive bragged on the ameriquip line......but price will dictate alot!


LXT.................


----------



## ztnark

*Eagle 42*

Here are a few shots of my eagle 42 when it was working. Having problems with it now and would appreciate any help someone might provide.


----------



## wahlturfcare

I had one exactly like yours but red in color that i sold this spring. Very handy lift, just didnt like that it wouldnt boom out.


----------

